# Computer games



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone posted a link to a game the other day and I remembered a game I was introduced to at another site. Some of you may remember it from another site also.

Fantasticcontraption dam that game's addicting. I've been messing with it all day. 

http://fantasticcontraption.com


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know one of the guys out here on my boat told me about it and i spent 28 days on that site.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

a lot of my friends play that wizard and warlock game .. i forget the real name ol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my kinda game. they have this on the iphone as well.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They have an app for that!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Dude theres an app for everything!
If i resharpen my old C skills im making a full mimb app!
Iphone apps are coded in Objective-C


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would love to see Iphone App for MIMB. That would rock!!!


----------

